# The one(s) that got away



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

What's your question?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> What's your question?


He never has one, just radom jottings in near English and a goofy font.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

The one that got away......

GREAT WHITE BUFFALO:whistling2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBgZx4TjSfQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

